# Problem at Aberdeen power plant!



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

I just learned there was an explosion at Aberdeen power Plant Jan.10th. The plant is NOW SHUT DOWN. So fishing for Skipjacks in the hot water discharge is DONE UNTIL that plant is generating power again. Right now the company has NO idea when that might be! I had thought about going up there, but not until it is worth the drive.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

What blew up ? I'm curious as I am retired from Power Plant work.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

http://www.cincinnati.com/story/new...-explosion-power-plant-adams-county/96402384/


----------



## marv (Nov 18, 2004)

It was a Feedwater Heater. (high pressure steam and water)


----------



## ShenangoEyes (Aug 28, 2013)

As an operator in a similar sized power plant, prayers to all affected. A high pressure steam explosion is unbelievable devastation. Its amazing no one got killed.


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

I wouldn't be surprised if the government used this explosion as an excuse to go ahead and shut it down permanently.


----------



## fyresq (Mar 17, 2016)

Unit 4 may be coming back up the week. Units 2 & 3 sometime after that. Unit 1 appears to be down for the count.


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

Let me know WHEN the plant is generating power again. Then when the river gets down I could drive up there to try for some Skipjacks.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

Any update as to WHEN they will be generating so the discharge is running HOT water.


----------



## ShenangoEyes (Aug 28, 2013)

DP&L stated that the plant won't run til the cause of the explosion is decided. Considering the power market right now, I wouldn't hold your breath on hot water anytime soon.


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

ShenangoEyes said:


> DP&L stated that the plant won't run til the cause of the explosion is decided. Considering the power market right now, I wouldn't hold your breath on hot water anytime soon.


Thanks for the update, looks like I will just forget about going up there this winter. I will have to try to find spots around Cincy to catch the smaller ones.


----------



## a.c shiner (Mar 11, 2012)

I was told the water down there is like. Auth water right now there planned to be on by feb10


----------



## Richman (Sep 1, 2007)

It appears that both the Stuart (Aberdeen) and Killen plants will be closed in 2018......adios hot water discharge.

http://www.peoplesdefender.com/2017/01/31/dpl-press-release-confirms-closing-of-power-plants/

Rich


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

a.c shiner said:


> I was told the water down there is like. Auth water right now there planned to be on by feb10


Thanks for the he update Will be watching the river level after the 10th. If the river stays low then I might try yo run up there.


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

Are they *generating power now?* If so then I might give it a try sometime next week since the river is also getting down.


----------



## Kendall0627 (Jan 25, 2012)

Is everything a go at Aberdeen now I was gonna go up there tomorrow


----------

